# Comfort in the face of suicide.



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 19, 2008)

SermonAudio.com - Comfort in the Face of Suicide

How do we face the death of a loved one who has taken her own life? Is there any hope of heaven? 

This funeral sermon addresses the foundation of our hope of heaven and affirms God's plan of salvation.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Sep 19, 2008)

There is hope of Heaven. If she was born again then her sin will not bring condemnation to her. Christians CAN and do sin and suicide is just that; sin. I'll pray for you guys.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 19, 2008)

This is a topic that hits close to home for me. My mother took her own life in 2002. It was the hardest trial the Lord has ever brought my way. I still struggle with it. You can read an article that I wrote about the subject here.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 19, 2008)

I thought brother Vincent preached a good sermon here. He brought out the point that none of us have a promise that we won't lose our mind and make a sinful choice while under extreme pain or duress.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Sep 19, 2008)

Blueridge Believer said:


> I thought brother Vincent preached a good sermon here. He brought out the point that none of us have a promise that we won't lose our mind and make a sinful choice while under extreme pain or duress.




My father had an uncle, an Old German Baptist elder, a godly man who later on in his life "lost his mind" and shot himself. From what I understand his mental anguish was pretty intense.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 19, 2008)

Praise the Lord who can save from ALL sins.


----------



## Staphlobob (Sep 20, 2008)

My mother committed suicide in 1985 (shot herself). I have no trouble believing her to be in hell.


----------



## kalawine (Sep 20, 2008)

Staphlobob said:


> My mother committed suicide in 1985 (shot herself). I have no trouble believing her to be in hell.



Whew! Hard hitting! Seems to me that you should tell us a little more about that. I mean, do you believe she's in hell because she commited the act or because she was unsaved anyway? I'm with the majority on this thread (so far) that a suicide can be saved.


----------



## Galatians220 (Sep 20, 2008)

Guido's Brother said:


> This is a topic that hits close to home for me. My mother took her own life in 2002. It was the hardest trial the Lord has ever brought my way. I still struggle with it. You can read an article that I wrote about the subject here.


 
Wes, from across a continent, may I offer you a " for you" and a Christian sister ((( )))? I know whereof you are speaking, from a somewhat different angle, and I weep along with you...

_I'm so sorry..._

Wishing you love, peace, happiness and assurance in our Lord Jesus Christ to carry you through every minute of every day,

Margaret


----------

